# Bianchi 19L Thumbsnap Holster for Sig P229



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

Ordered last Wednesday from Opticsplant.com and got this Tuesday. It fit my Sig P229 SAS Gen 2 E2 like a glove; no massaging needed. I did have to work with the thumb-snap for maybe a minute to get it to snap. I spent the most time, and still only a couple of minutes, working my 1 1/2" 511 Tactical dress belt through the belt loop. CAVEAT - I'm not sure if a thick, or double layer, leather belt will fit.

Initial impressions: I like it! Looks and feels solid and well-made. I got this to replace my Atkins holster, because it covers the entire barrel and has a thumb-snap.


----------

